# last year's Plum Wine



## Mismost (Jun 4, 2016)

Had a visitor and she saw all the wine bottles and started asking questions....she was not a wine drinker...what does this one taste like...why is this a different color. When saw the Plum Wine she said she loved Plums, can we try that one?

I was not too sure...it was VERY TART when bottled and I had tried since then. Well, no better time than now! Ten months in the bottle and we pulled the cork.
No pop, no CO2, good. Poured a couple of small glasses. Actually had a fruit smell and it tasted GREAT! Slightly off dry, hint of plums, and just real nice.

Amazed yet again at what time does for a wine...totally changed this one. I shared half the batch with the folks that gave me the plums to make it. He had told me his wife thought it was just too tart and bitter when I first gave it to them. I called him and ask to dust off a bottle and try it again. He just called back and said WOW, that is better now!

That was my first Plum wine and it went in the bottle crystal clear, but soon started showing a little fog/dust in the bottle. Have another batch sitting right now...think I'll clear and filter next time.

Appreciate the knowledge based here in the forum, it has been a huge help to me. Thanks!


----------



## dralarms (Jun 4, 2016)

Plum is a very good wine, but it and peach take a while for the flavor to come around


----------



## ceeaton (Jun 4, 2016)

Mismost said:


> Amazed yet again at what time does for a wine...



I have also been amazed many times too. Have a peach/mango wine that could probably be used as a great paint stripper right now. I know in six months I'll be wishing I made more. Pretty awesome when patience pays off, which it always seems to do. Great to hear your wine turned out so well!


----------



## fivebk (Jun 4, 2016)

I had a plum wine that did not get good till it was about 1 1/2 years old. I had the last bottle when it was 6 years old and it had just started to decline( oxidize slight off flavor). The bottles in between were amazing ( especially with pepperoni pizza)............All I can say guys is let some of it age.........You won't be disappointed

BOB


----------



## gratus_fermentatio (Aug 3, 2016)

I make plum wine every year, but I bulk age it for 1 year & then bottle. It usually only lasts about another year, maybe year & a half, I think it's pretty tasty.
Regards, GF.


----------



## cgallamo (Aug 3, 2016)

I just bottled my first plum wine. It tasted pretty good going in, so I am worried it will be crap later after seeing this post.  I also blended in a merlot fruit pack with half of the batch it was a bit too sweet going into the bottle. But seemed to have a good desert type quality with a plum finish. We'll see if it explodes in the cellar. Thanks for the post!


----------



## Scooter68 (Aug 3, 2016)

I've got 3 plum trees but never enough to bottle - maybe next year we'll have a crop large enough to do some plum wine. I usually buy a bottle of Gekkeikan Plum Wine when I have a hankering for it. Almost like a liquor rather than a wine and it will sneak up on you. That and a sweet apple wine I had in Germany were the two wines that got me interested in making wine.


----------



## Turock (Aug 5, 2016)

Next time you make plum, add some tannin. 1/2 tsp per gallon. Also, a light dose of bentonite with the tannin will help too with clarity.

If any of you can get a plum called Green Gauge, try making wine from them. A couple years ago we made quite a bit of wine from that plum and it is EXCELLENT.


----------



## Mismost (Aug 9, 2016)

racked the newer batch today....3rd racking...and there was 3/8" of stuff on the bottom of the carboy. Amazes me...it looks clear as bell ans just keeps dropping dust. Best color I have ever had, taste is good, but tart.

Got this years plums in the freezer. Turock, I'm gonna try it your way on the next batch and see what happens...thanks.


----------



## UBB (Sep 15, 2016)

Are you folks talking purple plums like you see in the stores or 'wild' plums??


----------



## dralarms (Sep 15, 2016)

Purple plums


----------



## hounddawg (Sep 16, 2016)

these two i am fixing to give a try, my question do these take as long to clear as pear, i have learned to bulk age my pear at least a year, 
thank you for your time
Dawg






dralarms said:


> Plum is a very good wine, but it and peach take a while for the flavor to come around


----------



## dralarms (Sep 16, 2016)

Use plenty of pectic enzyme. It will help in the clearing process.


----------



## Mismost (Sep 17, 2016)

hounddawg said:


> these two i am fixing to give a try, my question do these take as long to clear as pear, i have learned to bulk age my pear at least a year,
> thank you for your time
> Dawg




Dawg....I bottled my first Plum Wine and it went in the bottle crystal clear...3 months later it had dust in the bottle...broke my heart. So, the next one I let sit a whole month longer after it was clear and was rewarded with dust in the bottle!

My third batch is sitting in a carboy now, it's been clear for six months....I'm just waiting for hell to freeze over before I bottle it! Seriously, it is ready to bottle (I think). My point is, MY plum wines seem to take forever to get really clear. I have yet to bottle a batch that did wind up showing some dust. I suggest if you think it's good to go, don't touch it for another six months!

I should also note that the dust does not seem to affect the flavor, it is just a visual flaw. MY plum wines also need about a year before they are pleasant enough to drink....bottle time really helps smooth out the tart edges and bring the plum flavor back up.


----------



## hounddawg (Sep 18, 2016)

well my guess is that i am not the only one capable of just sitting back and enjoy just watching the grass grow.. i really do appreciate you and the rest on here,, i have learned enough to please myself, yet i still have meads among other things that i wish to learn more, and then even more,,,
Dawg









Mismost said:


> Dawg....I bottled my first Plum Wine and it went in the bottle crystal clear...3 months later it had dust in the bottle...broke my heart. So, the next one I let sit a whole month longer after it was clear and was rewarded with dust in the bottle!
> 
> My third batch is sitting in a carboy now, it's been clear for six months....I'm just waiting for hell to freeze over before I bottle it! Seriously, it is ready to bottle (I think). My point is, MY plum wines seem to take forever to get really clear. I have yet to bottle a batch that did wind up showing some dust. I suggest if you think it's good to go, don't touch it for another six months!
> 
> I should also note that the dust does not seem to affect the flavor, it is just a visual flaw. MY plum wines also need about a year before they are pleasant enough to drink....bottle time really helps smooth out the tart edges and bring the plum flavor back up.


----------



## Turock (Sep 28, 2016)

.......and speaking of pectic enzyme----which you MUST use on all fruit---- I would suggest that all of you throw away your regular pectic enzyme and begin to use Lallzyme C Max. It is FAR superior to regular pectic enzyme because it aids in clearing. Combine with 1/4 tsp per gallon of tannin, plus a moderate dose of bentonite and you'll have crystal-clear wine. Do this at the vat--not at the secondary. 

There are a number of plums that are pink or golden color and these look very beautiful when the wine is nice and clear. All stone fruits are heavy on pectin and the above tactics ensure that you're not fighting cloudiness in the secondary.


----------

